# [OT] Bild vergleicht Firefox und Internet Explorer. GEIL!

## sprittwicht

Gerade im Spaßlager heise.de entdeckt. Falls der Link schon gepostet wurde, bitte einfach ignorieren und diesen Thread schließen.

Ansonsten:

Lustiger Link

...und Spaß.

Internet Explorer gewinnt natürlich, weil die wichtigsten Eigenschaften eines guten Browsers sind:

1. Jede Funktion muss mit 2 Klicks erreichbar sein.

2. Die Konfigurationsdialoge dürfen nicht logisch strukturiert sein, sondern müssen genauso verwirrend wie im Internet Explorer angeordnet sein, damit's für Umsteiger einfacher ist.

Sehr geil. Kurzer Auszug:

 *Quote:*   

> 5. Verlauf (Chronik) leeren (2/2): Um den Verlauf beim Firefox zu leeren, müssen Sie 4mal klicken. Statt unter Allgemein finden Sie den Verlauf unter Datenschutz. Etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig für Internet-Explorer-Nutzer. Stand: 5:3 für den Explorer

 

----------

## Realmaker

Das hier find ich noch geiler:

 *Quote:*   

> 9. Drucken (2/2): Das Drucker-Symbol in der oberen Menüleiste sucht man bei Firefox vergebens. Bleibt nur der umständlichere Weg über Datei/ Drucken, d.h. zwei Klicks. Stand: 8:5 für den Internet Explorer

 

----------

## Gekko

Also etwas dämlicheres als so einen Schrott liest man selten   :Laughing: 

Tabbed Browsing&Popupblock:  1.000.000 zu 1 für Firefox....

----------

## chalimar

nein... wie schlecht.

zu vergleichen wieviele klicks man braucht ist doch mehr als lächerlich. und zu sagen, dass beim internet explorer ein mailprogramm dabei ist ist noch viel lächerlicher... wenn man es so sieht ist nämlich gleich noch ein betriebssystem dabei  :Wink: 

und die sicherheit vom firefox mit ner kleinen fußnote zu loben ist sowieso die krönung.

und ach ja: tabbing wird mit keinem sterbenswörtchen erwähnt oder? oder die bookmark-leiste? popup blocker?

eieiei... peinlich, peinlich.

----------

## el*Loco

Ich hab mich heute morgen auch erst gefreut, daß sie Firefox überhaupt erwähnen - und mich dann fein amüsiert über den Stuss der da verzapft wurde. Arme Welt.

Ach ja: Das Problem ist ja, daß viele Leute das jetzt glauben  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

...und wo bleibt die Plattformunabhängigkeit?

...der Preisvorteil (schließlich kostet der IE ja eine Windowslizenz)?

...die Erweiterbarkeit durch Extensions?

Mein Fazit: Wer keine Ahnung hat... (ihr wisst wie's weiter geht)  :Wink: 

----------

## Lensman

Oh man, so ein riesiger Haufen geballter Inkompetenz. Dass tut weh beim lesen... und mit sowas verdienen "Computerspezialisten" ihr Geld...

----------

## papahuhn

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> ...und wo bleibt die Plattformunabhängigkeit?
> 
> ...der Preisvorteil (schließlich kostet der IE ja eine Windowslizenz)?
> 
> 

 

Das zählt nicht; wer auf den Bericht in der Bild hört, ist bereits Windows-User.

----------

## tgurr

Anhand von diesem Bericht sieht man doch mal wo die eigentlichen Brote eigentlich sitzen  :Wink: 

----------

## tm130

Hey, seht es doch mal positiv:

Liesschen Müller benutzt weiterhin den IE

Teenie-Pickelfresse _|d4-31337-h4x0r|_ entwickelt mit seinen Click'n'Play Viren-Toolkits weiterhin für den IE und ich hab meine Ruhe.   :Laughing: 

----------

## zocker

Leute, das muss so sein. Schliesslich müssen Norton und andere Hersteller von "Sicherheitssoftware" weiterhin ihre Produkte verkaufen können. Man stelle sich mal vor dass auf einmal jeder sein System sicher konfiguriert... katastrophal.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## IceBall

naja, wenn man schon zu beginn deren tests sowas liest wie " Durch Firefox entsteht in der Geschwindigkeit im Web aber kein spürbarer Nachteil" weiss man eh dass die davon ausgehen, dass nur der Internet Explorer das Wahre ist *g*

----------

## redflash

Ich will auch noch ein Zitat heraus nehmen.

"Durch Firefox entsteht in der Geschwindigkeit im Web aber kein spürbarer Nachteil. "

Den Satz finde ich super. Es entsteht kein "spürbarer" Nachteil, doch jeder bekommt klar suggeriert das ein Nachteil vorhanden ist.

p.s. Zum Glück surfe ich gerade mit dem Konqueror da er bestimmt schneller ist als Firefox.  :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Das ist wohl der dümmste Bericht, den meine Augen in den letzten Jahren ertragen mussten!

----------

## SPW

Aua!!!!! Das tut weh!  :Shocked: 

Also solch eine Inkompetenz habe ich bei Kritikern noch selten erlebt. Ich rede nicht vom Ergebnis, aber der Test ist so was von bescheuert! HÃ¤tte er als Grund fÃ¼r die "Ãberlegenheit" des IE wenigstens angegeben dass Firefox nicht auf ALLEN Seiten funktionniert (also auf bescheuerten Seiten die keinen Wert auf Webstandards legen).

Und die grÃ¶ssten Vorteile des Firefox: Popup-blocking, type ahead find und vor allem tabbed browsing werden nicht einmal erwÃ¤hnt. Au Backe!

----------

## pablo_supertux

Oh Mann! Leider kann man niergendswo schreiben, was für Ignoranten diese Vergeliche gemacht haben.... Zum Glück lese ich nie T·Offline/Bild Sachen, sonst würde ich in Paar Monaten komplett verrückt.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## schmutzfinger

Nach ca. 10000 clicks und etwas mehr verstand und gedächtniss, als ein bild author, weiss man dann endlich auswendig wie man im IE alles mit 3 klicks hinbekommt. Firefox hingegen ist klar stukturiert und verdirbt einem jeglichen spass beim suchen der einstellungen. Bild tests haben gezeigt, das man mit 3-4 klicks im IE das gesamte system mit viren und würmern verseuchen kann, ausserdem reicht manchmal schon ein klick um den rechner ohne lästige nachfrage herunterzufahren/neuzustarten. Diese Vorteile konnten wir im Firefox leider nicht feststellen.

Ich bin ein Bild reporter, steckt mich in den dschungel und holt mich nie wieder raus.

----------

## Jtb

na toll - Bildniveau für Computer...  :Sad: 

btw: die Startseite lege ich sowohl in Firefox als auch im IE mit einem Drag&Drop-Vorgang fest   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ruad

Da sind die Herren/Damen? Chefredakteure wohl ein wenig verstimmt, weil firefox-kommt.de ihr "Verpackungsmaterial" nicht zur Wahl für die Anzeige hinzugenommen hat, sondern sich auf überregionale seriöse Zeitungen beschränkt hat.

Sieht man mal wieder, dumme Menschen bleiben ihr Leben lang trotzige kleine Gören  :Wink: 

*Sektglasschwingauf1.0FX*

*konfettischmeiß*

P.S.: An eine Verschwörungstheorie MS-Bild glaub ich natürlich auch gerne.. aber beleidigte Redakteure erfreuen mein Herzlein gleich mehr  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zinion

Könnt ihr mir mal das Ergebnis zusammenfassen? Ich hab Krämpfe gekriegt beim Lesen und musste abbrechen   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *zinion wrote:*   

> Könnt ihr mir mal das Ergebnis zusammenfassen? Ich hab Krämpfe gekriegt beim Lesen und musste abbrechen  

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Endstand 9:5 für den Internet Explorer
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

## blue.sca

buuhuuu ich p*ss mich weg... das gibts ja nicht...

----------

## hoschi

Sollen doch die Windaus weiter Windoof-Software verwenden, wenn sie sie für besser halten. Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt freuen wenn "Bild" bissel hetze gegen Linux macht, dann hätten wir unsere Ruhe (weitestgehend).

----------

## Lore

Also, so lustig das ganze ist so traurig ist es.

Es ist doch einfach unverantwortlich in einem Medium für die breite Masse einen solchen Unfug zu verzapfen.

Ok, wenn sie behaupten, wir müssen alle sterben weil die Erdachse kippt oder die Aliens 2010 landen werden (alles so auf dem Titelblatt in diesem Jahr gelesen, keinn Witz) tut das niemanden weh.

Aber bei echten Problemen, die echt Geld kosten können wie bei den Sicherheitslücken im IE ist das der Oberhammer den Daus weiterhin den IE schmackhaft zu machen.

Hab der Redaktion auch schon eine E-Mail mit ähnlichen aber ausführlicheren Argumenten geschrieben. Mal schaun ob sie antworten....

----------

## Lensman

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Sollen doch die Windaus weiter Windoof-Software verwenden, wenn sie sie für besser halten. Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt freuen wenn "Bild" bissel hetze gegen Linux macht, dann hätten wir unsere Ruhe (weitestgehend).

 

Nix für ungut, aber bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich, wer sich hier für besser hält.

Grüße,

Christian

----------

## Squiddle

 *Ruad wrote:*   

> Da sind die Herren/Damen? Chefredakteure wohl ein wenig verstimmt, weil firefox-kommt.de ihr "Verpackungsmaterial" nicht zur Wahl für die Anzeige hinzugenommen hat, sondern sich auf überregionale seriöse Zeitungen beschränkt hat.

 

So sehe ich das auch. Einen anderen Grund kanns nicht haben.

Und das Bild von Kleingeistern beseelt ist, dass wird einem jeden Tag aufs neue vor Augen geführt.

Für alle die nicht wissen was (warscheinlich) die ursprungsquelle war

http://www.bildblog.de

sehr lesenswert.

Der größte Witz ist aber die Clickzählerei, Untermenüs öffnen sich doch automatisch... Bei Bild aber nicht.

----------

## Lore

Mann, der echte Firefox ist ja echt zum sterben süß. Wenn ich den in einer Werbeanzeige sehen würde, würd ich mir sofort Firefox installieren *grins*

http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/sr/001/00003-panda/sr00003-panda.html

[Link war auf bildblog.de]

----------

## boris64

irgendwie vermisse ich noch den abschlusssatz:

"liebe bildleser, bei der erstellung unserer browsertests wurden keine

der testschimpansen verletzt, gequält oder gar getötet."

----------

## hoschi

Das ist Taktik,

erstmal sind Computer-Bild-Leser nicht wirklich "weit genug" um Linux in dem für Gentoo erforderlichen können zu bedienen. Das muss nicht zutreffen, ist aber, ich glaube das wird hier keiner bestreiten, einfach so.

Sorry, aber wer so was liesst hat weder Kompetenz noch besondere Fähigkeiten auf dem Gebiet. Hat die Bild nicht schon mal Linux erwähnt, wenn ich mich richtig entsinne hatten wir hier für einen Monat "nur Mist" am Hals.

Das hat weder Gentoo (bzw. Linux/Open-Source) voran gebracht, noch die betroffenen Leser, dieses Blattes. Wir können hier nicht von "0" Anfangen, wir brauchen Grundlagen, zumindest mit einem Kommandointerpreter sollte man umgehen können.

Diese "Bild-Leser" konfigurieren ihre System dann auch meist nicht sauber, und ziehen damit das wirkliche Gesindel (Viren, Trojaner usw.) an. So lange wirklich jeder unter Linux als User arbeitet, werden wir langfristig weniger Probleme haben als Windows-User.

Das ist der gleiche Grund warum MS nach wie vor Updates für Raubkopien ausliefert, sind die einen "Befallen" gefährden sie auch die anderen.

Ich selbst bin bei Gott alles andere als "Gott", aber wenn ich dran denke wie ein haufen Bilder-Leser dieses Gesockse (Dialer und so) zwangsläufig anziehen wird, nein danke.

Es ist natürlich auch nicht so, dass ich kein Vertrauen in Linux bzw. Mozilla habe (Oh doch, ich glaube die Code-Qualität ist im Vergleich sehr hoch!). Aber die Probleme werden zunehmen, wenn solche Leute, die solchen Artikeln auch noch hörig sind, auf Open-Source umschwenken werden.

Mit verlaub (gleich vorne Weg ich find MacOS-X geil, ich könnte mich nicht zwischen ThinkPad und LifeBook entscheiden!), aber für solche Leute ist Apple einfach die bessere Wahl. Etwas "Führung" und "Vernunft" von oben ist das bessere.

Ach ja, es werden gleich alle angerannt kommen:

Du Arsch!

Du Egoist!

Ich lese auch ab und zu Bild, bin ich jetzt Blöd, oder was?!

Fick dich!

Schwein!

Du gehörst wohl auch zu dennen, die für den "Computerführerschein" sind?!

Na und du Spack, hast doch selber noch nie wirklich Programmiert, halt doch deine Fresse!

usw.

Wisst ihr was, die Leute haben alle recht  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Oder ganz anders, kurz und knapp gesagt: Open-Source in der Form von Linux/Mozilla ist nicht die richtige Wahl für Leute die der Computer-Bild glauben schenken. Davon wird KEINER profitieren.

 

Mein eigener Dad liesst Computer-Bild, und ich denke, es ist besser wenn er brav bei seinem Win2k bleibt. Ein Wechsel muss von selber kommen, die Leute sollen sich selber entscheiden. Vielleicht hat er ja irgend wann mal die selben Ansichten wie ich über die Bild. Oder ich werde erkennen "ich lag immer falsch, die Bild hatte immer recht".

 *Lensman wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Sollen doch die Windaus weiter Windoof-Software verwenden, wenn sie sie für besser halten. Ich würde mich ehrlich gesagt freuen wenn "Bild" bissel hetze gegen Linux macht, dann hätten wir unsere Ruhe (weitestgehend). 
> 
> Nix für ungut, aber bei solchen Aussagen frage ich mich, wer sich hier für besser hält.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...

 

Entweder du verstehst mich jetzt etwas besser, oder du hälst mich für ein "Arsch"¹, welches sich für "Super-Toll"² hält, und meint er wäre der "KING"³ schlecht hin.

¹ - kann ich selber nicht beurteilen

² - ne, ich bin definitiv ein ziemlicher Versager, gerade was Linux angeht

³ - siehe punkt 2

----------

## Lore

@Hoschi

Bei deiner umfangreichen Auflistung wie die anderen auf deinen Beitrag reagieren könnten, hast du eins vergessen: Themaverfehlung, 0 Punkte, setzen  :Wink: 

Stell dir vor Firefox gibts auch für Windows.

----------

## hoschi

Ich nutze den ja auch für Windows \o/

Ich wollte, weil ja ein Linux-Forum, insbesondere Linux anschneiden

Aber ich hätte wirklich mehr auf Firefox eingehen soll, jetzt hat mich doch gleich der erste dran gekriegt   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ich bin so böse...

----------

## Inte

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Mann, der echte Firefox ist ja echt zum sterben süß. Wenn ich den in einer Werbeanzeige sehen würde, würd ich mir sofort Firefox installieren *grins*
> 
> http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/sr/001/00003-panda/sr00003-panda.html

 Hehe. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte einige Bedenken, als ich ihr den "kleinen Panda" installiert habe. Nachdem ich ihr die putzigen Bilder geschickt hatte, fing sie gleich an ihre Arbeitskolleginnen von dem "besseren" Browser zu überzeugen.  :Laughing: 

Zum Glück ist die Wahl des Browsers nicht immer objektiv.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Sollten wir TUX auch so ein hübsches Fell verpassen? Gleich mal Gimp anschmeißen!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## malachay

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Das hier find ich noch geiler:
> 
>  *Quote:*   9. Drucken (2/2): Das Drucker-Symbol in der oberen Menüleiste sucht man bei Firefox vergebens. Bleibt nur der umständlichere Weg über Datei/ Drucken, d.h. zwei Klicks. Stand: 8:5 für den Internet Explorer 

 

Oh ja, das ist auch mein persönlicher Favorit...blöd-online...was will man erwarten. Ich höre es schon in irgendeiner Kneipe an einem Stammtisch..."ach du mit deinem Firefox...da musst du ja viel mehr klicken.." Naja möcht aber gar nicht wissen wie oft IE Benutzer klicken müssen um ihren IE städnig zu patchen.

Vor allem die Sicherheitszoneneinstellung...da blickt beim IE doch eh keiner durch...aber Hauptsache das gibts...und man erreichst mit 2 KLicks...man wie ich BILD hasse.

----------

## Scruffy

Ja Blöd ist mehr als peinlich. Das wissen wir, dassen wissen alle, nur scheinbar die Blöd nicht. Als ich den "Test" las, wollte ich direkt einen Leserbrief schreiben, fand aber keine passende mail Adresse oder einen Link. Naja und die aktuelle Version können sie auch nicht getestet haben, da ich hier doch einen Drucker Button (Knopf für die B*ld Leser) in meiner Firefox 1.0 Version sehe. 

Grenzdebilität allez!

----------

## Lensman

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Entweder du verstehst mich jetzt etwas besser, oder du hälst mich für ein "Arsch"¹, welches sich für "Super-Toll"² hält, und meint er wäre der "KING"³ schlecht hin.
> 
> ¹ - kann ich selber nicht beurteilen
> 
> ² - ne, ich bin definitiv ein ziemlicher Versager, gerade was Linux angeht
> ...

 Nö, ich halte dich weder für einen Arsch noch für super-toll, da ich dich ja auch garnicht kenne und das somit nicht beurteilen kann  :Very Happy:  Nur so eine Aussage kommt halt schon ziemlich arrogant rüber. Ob ich dich etwas besser verstehe, bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher  :Wink: 

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> Als ich den "Test" las, wollte ich direkt einen Leserbrief schreiben, fand aber keine passende mail Adresse oder einen Link

 Ja, so ging mir das auch. Die wissen schon genau, warum die die Email-Adresse weggelassen haben  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Decker

Wieso hat eigentlich noch niemand die Bild auf fortwährende Verbreitung von Desinformation verklagt. 

Ein solches Blatt schadet der deutschen Kultur immens, denn zu Viele nehmen alles, was die verbreiten für bare Münze. Ein dummes Blatt, welches ein dummes Volk noch mehr verblödet (sorry, musste sein).

Entweder sind die Redakteure selber völlig unterbelichtet, oder machen das mit Absicht.

Ich frage mich, wie ein Journalist mit gutem Gewissen so einen Mist schreiben kann. Das ist doch paradox. Ist er denn nicht verpflichtet, objektiv die Wahrheit zu schreiben?

PS. Das bezieht sich auf alle Bild-Artikel im Allgemeinen.

----------

## Gekko

Ich hab ein Email an die Redaktion geschickt ^^

Ist aber ziemlich errmmm, vielleicht sogar zu ehrlich gewesen - ich erhoffe mir keine Antwort   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *Lore wrote:*   Mann, der echte Firefox ist ja echt zum sterben süß. Wenn ich den in einer Werbeanzeige sehen würde, würd ich mir sofort Firefox installieren *grins*
> 
> http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/sr/001/00003-panda/sr00003-panda.html Hehe. Meine bessere Hälfte hatte einige Bedenken, als ich ihr den "kleinen Panda" installiert habe. Nachdem ich ihr die putzigen Bilder geschickt hatte, fing sie gleich an ihre Arbeitskolleginnen von dem "besseren" Browser zu überzeugen. 
> 
> Zum Glück ist die Wahl des Browsers nicht immer objektiv. 
> ...

 

du hast ihr keinen "plüsch-firefox" gekauft?!

ich sehe schon eine ernsthafte beziehungskrise auf dich zukommen...

das ist so, wie wenn man linux hat, und keinen plüsch-tux auf dem schreibtisch \o/

nur viel schlimmer!

----------

## hoschi

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> Ja Blöd ist mehr als peinlich. Das wissen wir, dassen wissen alle, nur scheinbar die Blöd nicht. Als ich den "Test" las, wollte ich direkt einen Leserbrief schreiben, fand aber keine passende mail Adresse oder einen Link. Naja und die aktuelle Version können sie auch nicht getestet haben, da ich hier doch einen Drucker Button (Knopf für die B*ld Leser) in meiner Firefox 1.0 Version sehe. 
> 
> Grenzdebilität allez!

 

in der standardkonfiguration ist das druckersymbol nicht "eingeordnet", dass darf man beim firefox selber da hin pflanzen wo man will.

da die bildredaktion aber keine browser kennt, auf dennen man so etwas selber bestimmen darf, ist das schlecht.

 *Lensman wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Entweder du verstehst mich jetzt etwas besser, oder du hälst mich für ein "Arsch"¹, welches sich für "Super-Toll"² hält, und meint er wäre der "KING"³ schlecht hin.
> 
> ¹ - kann ich selber nicht beurteilen
> 
> ² - ne, ich bin definitiv ein ziemlicher Versager, gerade was Linux angeht
> ...

 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> du hast ihr keinen "plüsch-firefox" gekauft?!
> 
> ich sehe schon eine ernsthafte beziehungskrise auf dich zukommen...

 

Du wirst lachen. Den bekommt sie zu Weihnachten. Für Firefox ist schon ein Ehrenplatz neben Tom und Tux reserviert.  :Wink: 

----------

## Scruffy

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> in der standardkonfiguration ist das druckersymbol nicht "eingeordnet", dass darf man beim firefox selber da hin pflanzen wo man will.
> 
> da die bildredaktion aber keine browser kennt, auf dennen man so etwas selber bestimmen darf, ist das schlecht.
> ...

 

In der Windows Version schon. Installation -> Zack! Drucker Symbol da. Einfacher geht's nicht. Scheinbar noch zu kompliziert für einen Bl*d Redakteur.

----------

## sprittwicht

 *Scruffy wrote:*   

> In der Windows Version schon. Installation -> Zack! Drucker Symbol da. Einfacher geht's nicht. Scheinbar noch zu kompliziert für einen Bl*d Redakteur.

 

Wahrscheinlich war das in der von Bild "getesteten" Version noch nicht und die Entwickler haben es nachträglich in die Standardkonfiguration eingebaut, um den Bild-Deppen eins auszuwischen.  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Gegendarstellung: Artikel bei ZDNet.de

----------

## Lore

Für alle, die noch eine böse E-Mail (so wie ich) schreiben möchten:

Einfach auf die Startseite gehen. Ganz unten ist das ein grauer "Kontakt" Link. Da kann man dann ein Web-Formular ausfüllen.

Läuft bei euch der Browser (in meinem Fall FF) auch auf etwa 10% Prozessirauslastung, wenn er die bes%&!"te Bild Seite anzeigen muss?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> Gegendarstellung: Artikel bei ZDNet.de

 

Ich finde, dass das ein gutes Artikel ist, nicht weil Firefox besser steht als bei Bild.de sondern weil sie mehr Fakten zeigen und nicht lächerliche Test durchgeührt haben. Leider zeigen sie andere Sachen nicht, die meiner Meinung nach sehr wichtig sind, wie die Tatsasche, dass es kostenlos ist und opensource, dass es unter viele Betriebsystem läuft, usw.

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Für alle, die noch eine böse E-Mail (so wie ich) schreiben möchten:
> 
> Einfach auf die Startseite gehen. Ganz unten ist das ein grauer "Kontakt" Link. Da kann man dann ein Web-Formular ausfüllen.
> 
> 

 

Cool, hab grad das getan.

----------

## gerry

Wenn's ja so wichtig ist, dass man mit möglichst wenigen Klicks zu ner Funktion kommt, sollte man die Bild Redakteure vielleicht mal an nen Lynx oder w3m setzen.

Bei der Bewertung wären die dann ja um Längen besser als der IE  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Ach wie süss. Besonders der Vergleich "Browser xy ist besser, weil man leichter an Einstellungen ran kommt, die man nie braucht und die Anfänger teilweise nichtmal kennen, aber unbedingt erreichen und verstehen sollten." hat mir gefallen. Von der Aussage, dass beim IE noch ein E-Mail Programm dabei ist (wie bekommt man das eigentlich? Ich hab bisher nur den Explorer einzeln bekommen...Vielleicht ist das Programm ja besser als das Standard-Outlook (-Express)...). möchte ich mal ganz absehen.

Gegen den Artikel ist ja selbst die ComputerBild auf einem extrem hohen Niveau. Aber ich denke mal, dass die Redaktion von Bild ganz stolz ist, dass sie überhaupt Screenshots hinbekommen hat und den Text zwischen den vielen "Äh, was war ein Browser nochmal? Was musste der machen?" - "Keine Ahnung, ich glaube der Surft auf Wellen in Malibu. Muss ich den Chef mal fragen wann der wieder kommt" zumindest fehlerfrei hinschreiben konnte.

----------

## Sandal Tolk

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Hab der Redaktion auch schon eine E-Mail mit ähnlichen aber ausführlicheren Argumenten geschrieben. Mal schaun ob sie antworten....

 

Das kannste vergessen, die werden sich nen Teufel um sowas scheren, denn mit objektiven Berichten verdient man ja leider kein Geld...

Allein die BILD Zeitung wäre eigentlich schon Grund genug, ne Pressezensur einzuführen. Sowas nennt sich aktive Volksverdummung   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Lore

Öhm, also da steht dabei, dass sie auf Leserbriefe antworten. Man soll nur ein bisschen Geduld haben.   :Rolling Eyes:  Sollten sie wirklich antworten, lass ich auch gern an der Antwort teilhaben.

Aber vielleicht bringen sie nur genügend E-Mails ein bisschen zum nachdenken.

Selbst Bild-Redakteure sind wahrscheinlich auch nur Menschen, die noch ein bisschen Hirn zwischen den Ohren haben.

----------

## Ruad

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Selbst Bild-Redakteure sind wahrscheinlich auch nur Menschen, die noch ein bisschen Hirn zwischen den Ohren haben.

 

Selbstverständlich. Und wie die "Hirnschmalz" haben. Das ist ja das perfide daran. Oder was glaubst du warum der IE z.B einen "Punkt" für seine "dolle" komfortable Sidebar bekommt und der FF "nur" oben unter Lesezeichen "rumfrickeln" muss, obwohl er genau die selbe Funktionalität besitzt?

Die haben ganz klare Zielvorgaben, bevor sie sich daran setzen. Warum sonst gewinnnen regelmäßig die "Aldi-Volks-PCc" und "QVC-Mega-pixel-Digicams"?

Das ist reines Kalkül! Da hilft auch kein Aufmerksammachen auf Fehler, nur Protest oder besser reine Missachtung.

----------

## Sas

Das les ich nicht, da reg ich mich nur auf so früh am Morgen...

----------

## frary

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Das les ich nicht

 

So sehe ich das auch! Es sind ja nicht nur die Artikel zum Thema PC, Linux, Browser, in der BILD ist die ganze Welt total einfach. 

Man ließt sie jeden Morgen, und hat so zu jedem aktuellen Thema einen peinlichen, unreflektierten Kommentar in petto.

Das schlimme ist nicht, das die BILD sowas berichtet, was anderes ist da eh nicht zu erwarten. Der Knackpunkt ist doch, daß es tausende ( Millionen ) von Leuten gibt, die nicht merken, daß die Welt garnicht so einfach sein kann! Das der IE für viele Virenattacken, Adware usw. verantwortlich ist, sollte sich rumgesprochen haben. 

Also: Ruhig Blut! Mit einem Typen, der die BILD ernsthaft liest und daran glaubt würdet ihr doch auch nicht diskutieren, oder? Sie ist halt ein Forum für platte Ansichten und macht für viele Leute das Leben einfacher:

Gesundheitsreform=Schrott

Hartz=Schrott

Firefox=Schrott

Linux=Schrott

Ist doch einfacher, als sich mit der Sache auseinanderzusetzen.

Das gute an BILD ist doch: Ein denkender Mensch gerät selten in die Situation, daß er den Scheiß glaubt! Und für alle anderen ein einfacher Hinweis:

BILD=Schrott!!

T

----------

## GentooXindi

Ich dachte ich lese nicht richtig, wie ich diesen Vergleich durchgelesen habe. Ich war über diese ausgesprochene Blödheit so aufgebracht, dass ich gleich ein Mail an die Redaktion verfasste, woraufhin ich natürlich keine Antwort bekam.

Ich meine, wie verblödet muss man eigentlich sein, dass man einen Browser danach beurteilt, wieviele Klicks man braucht, um eine Startseite einzurichten. Weiters wurde Firefox angerechnet, dass dieser keinen E-Mailclienten hat, woraufhin ich der Redaktion schrieb, dass es genau dasselbe ist, wenn ich einen Panzer mit einem PKW vergleiche. Der Panzer hat auch ein Kanonenrohr was der PKW nicht hat, aber ist der Panzer deswegen das bessere Fahrzeug? 

Der ganze Artikel ist meiner Meinung nach einfach nur peinlich.

----------

## chalimar

Ich hab den Idioten jetzt auch mal meine Meinung geschrieben... Blödheit gehört nunmal bestraft  :Wink: 

----------

## Deever

Es fasziniert mich immer wieder, mit was man Aufsehen erregen kann. Auf der Welt verhungern Menschen, aber es gibt Leute, die sich über einen solchen Schmarn wie den BILD-Test aufregen. Kann den Thread mal jemand schließen?

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Lore

@Deever

Totschlag-Argument. Bitte alle anderen Diskussion einstellen, die sich nicht um das Schicksal der Menschheit drehen...

----------

## Deever

So meinte ich das nicht. Ich sage nur, daß BILD Proletenscheiße ist, ist so neu wie der Hunger von etwa 1,2 Mia. Menschen. Wenn man also über diesen Hunger nicht spricht, kann man auch die BILD in Frieden sterben lassen...

----------

## hoschi

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   du hast ihr keinen "plüsch-firefox" gekauft?!
> 
> ich sehe schon eine ernsthafte beziehungskrise auf dich zukommen... 
> 
> Du wirst lachen. Den bekommt sie zu Weihnachten. Für Firefox ist schon ein Ehrenplatz neben Tom und Tux reserviert. 

 

*lach*

wie süüüüüüß  :Smile: 

----------

## eMPee584

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Hab der Redaktion auch schon eine E-Mail mit ähnlichen aber ausführlicheren Argumenten geschrieben. Mal schaun ob sie antworten....

 

ich auch ich auch bin mal mächtig gespannt... *g

gut dass die nicht den konqueror getestet haben, bei dem ganzen 'bloat' wären die sonst noch wegen Überforderung dem plötzlichen Hirntod erlegen..

----------

## Lenz

Also ich bei mir läuft der Firefox unter Linux wesentlich träger als der Konqueror, auch wenn der Konqueror nicht unbedingt ein Inbegriff für Lightweight-Software ist.  :Very Happy:  Mir taugt's.

----------

## eMPee584

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Also ich bei mir läuft der Firefox unter Linux wesentlich träger als der Konqueror, auch wenn der Konqueror nicht unbedingt ein Inbegriff für Lightweight-Software ist.  Mir taugt's.

 

*g warn scherz mit dem bloat, hört man ja immer wieder von irgendwelchen clowns

schneller als konqi gehts natürlich nimmer! KDE rult  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Lenz

Ja gut, lynx oder elinks sind schon noch etwas schneller. ^^

----------

